

"Algorithms for programmers" full text - raju
http://www.jjj.de/fxt/#fxtbook

======
aflag
Seems like nice reference. But is it really useful outside a programming
marathon or something like that? I mean, most of the algorithms described are
already implemented by libraries for the most famous languages.

Anyhow, if I saw it being sold on a book store on a reasonable price, I'd
defenetely buy it.

~~~
Hexstream
"I mean, most of the algorithms described are already implemented by libraries
for the most famous languages."

Not everyone's so lucky as to lack a Not-Invented-Here syndrome and a drive
for using esoteric languages and know how the "non-trivial" librairies are
implemented.

------
jsmcgd
This is awesome. It should definitely be converted to HTML and hosted
publicly. I'll rummage through the .pdf in the mean time.

